# Intercity Bus Seating during Covid



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 8, 2020)

Certainly not complete protection for passengers......but this along with passengers wearing masks I think I'd be comfortable for a couple of hours on an intercity bus









Maritime motorcoach company installing Plexiglas partitions to protect passengers | SaltWire


A Maritime motorcoach business is operating in low gear these days, but the owner says he won’t let the ongoing pandemic put a stop to the business. Mike ...




www.journalpioneer.com


----------



## railiner (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm somewhat dubious about how those illustrated partition's can prevent the spread of airborne droplets from spreading around, but, hey it's better than nothing, and certainly worth a try. Kudo's for that owner being pro-active in trying to save his business and his employee jobs.


----------



## jiml (Jun 8, 2020)

The problem with the partitions as shown is that there is little or no protection from the passenger sitting next to you. Furthermore, unless the seat pitch on Maritime Bus is significantly greater than others, the partition encroaches on the space behind, providing a reflective surface for potential infection in addition to less space for comfort. As @railiner has already stated, better than nothing, but one has to wonder if worth the effort or expense for something that looks permanent.


----------



## railiner (Jun 9, 2020)

At the stated '54' seat capacity, that is only one pair of seats less than the factory standard of 56 seats for an MCI 'J' model....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 9, 2020)

If you look at 1min 10 sec into the Video it shows capacity restricted between 27 and 54 persons. If from the same household group....2 passengers can sit side by side. If not they would probably have to site in opposite windows seats to maintain the 2 metre distance. 

And I can't see Maritime Bus being too busy right now anyway. Still no non essential inter-provincial travel permitted and you also isolate for 14 days if coming from another province.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd restrict to 15 (or so) pax on each trip. Block the rest of the seats with "DON'T SIT HERE" signs. And maybe even remove some of them to create extra legroom. Only install the partitions on the 15 seats remaining available for use.

You're not going to have more than 15 passengers on a trip anyway. If you can't pay bills with 15, then you can't pay bills at all.


----------



## Willbridge (Jun 29, 2020)

Just FYI: *Flix* and Colorado's* Bustang* are opening up gradually in the last week of June. The *Regional Transportation District* in Colorado, which includes commuter rail for Denver International Airport and highway coaches Denver <> Boulder, announced that it will resume collecting fares as of July 1st.


----------

